# FBF's and Psalms?



## CharlieJ (Feb 12, 2009)

SharperIron Psalms Singing?The Why and How

Read about how one Baptist pastor is taking seriously the charge to introduce his congregation to the Psalter.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 12, 2009)

Every Pastor, lay-person, and Human Being should read Carl Trueman's article on why making the Psalms a regular part of Lord's Day worship is necessary, let alone beneficial, for the Spiritual health of the congregation you are a part of each week.

?What Can Miserable Christians Sing?? Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> SharperIron Psalms Singing?The Why and How
> 
> Read about how one Baptist pastor is taking seriously the charge to introduce his congregation to the Psalter.



That is an interesting article. I do have one disagreement with him. The Psalters, especially the newer ones, are not difficult to understand. If they seem difficult to sing it may very well be that singing them would help to educate the singer. I applaud his efforts to write his own, however.

We are also a Baptist church that sings the Psalms.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 12, 2009)

This does represent a serious advance over the Fundamental Baptist churches of my youth. The only psalm we ever sang was "As the Deer."


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 12, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> This does represent a serious advance over the Fundamental Baptist churches of my youth. The only psalm we ever sang was "As the Deer."



Did you ever sing "A Mighty Fortress is Our God?" While it is not a metered Psalm, it is based on a Psalm, as are many of the older hymns that I sang in the Baptist church.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Ben, great article!

J, yes I did. I'm sure I sang quite a few hymns based on Psalms, but not meteredPsalms.


----------

